# Legion Park ramp in Destin



## antelope (Oct 13, 2010)

I heard it was closed a while back. Anybody know if it is open again? That ramp can handle a bay boat right? Thanks.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

From Miramar Beach... Open as of last week.


----------



## antelope (Oct 13, 2010)

Great! Thank you.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bay boat isn't gonna happen at that ramp, mo betta you go look for yourself. Wave runners have a hard time.

PM Cudacris, he uses that ramp.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Especially, at low tide. My place is close to Legion Park but I trailer ti Joe's Bayou...


----------



## antelope (Oct 13, 2010)

Desert Eagle,
What size/type boat do you have? I haven't been to the ramp in a while but it seemed deep enough for a bay boat at least. Maybe I'm overestimating the depth and underestimating my draft!!


----------



## Cudacris (May 10, 2014)

I have a small jon boat and it's a pain in the butt to get it in the water. Regardless of the tides I've been hitting, I have to roll my trailer off the end of the ramp (where it drops off) and push it off my bunks. I wouldn't recommend launching a bay boat there.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Its not deep enough to submerge the trailer there, even at high tide. Use Hogtown or Joes Bayou.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I launch my kayak there alot and it is a tough ramp for a boat. I have only seen small boats launch there (jonboats, floundering rigs).


----------

